

42 Ways to Monetize Your Mobile Game - y_nizan
http://blog.soom.la/2013/07/42-ways-to-monetize-your-mobile-game.html

======
orenbarzilai
So 42 ways to make money out of mobile games. I guess that most games usually
implement 1-3 methods. Do you have any information regarding the most
lucrative method?

------
kerenyaniv
Would love to learn more about combinations of these methods - what can work
best together?

------
andkuha
Nice Article

